# Help with DC to AC



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, forgive my ignorance! I have a DC bilge pump I want to use to pump water for a heater. It's dc and I don't know how to make it ac so I can plug it in to an outlet when I want to use it. 
This is for a solar pool heater. 
I know its best to just use a splitter, but I have this pump and I'd like to know what's involved with doing it.

thanks all!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

You can't make the pump AC. To use it you would have to get a power converter to change the AC to DC. Power Supplys in computers are an example of a power converter.

WWW


----------



## JECaudle (May 11, 2014)

This may be helpful: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunforce-55522-Sunforce-AC-to-DC-Power-Converter/15063172
Another option may be a 12V deep cycle battery and an automotive battery charger... Or not...


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

JE I have one of those! 
Would I cut off the cigarette part and attach the wires? 

I changed a standard 3 prong plug to a 220 for my pool once.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Depending on how much power the pump draws, running it directly from a PV panel would be another option. Works out well for pool heating as you only want the pump to run when the sun is out.

DC motors are usually fairly forgiving of variations in voltage, which you would have with the PV panel.

Gary


----------

